

Software that can interpret sketches as input (e.g. a circuit diagram) - amishandroid
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/sketch-tablet-0219.html

======
timthorn
The original Apple Newton Messagpad did this for basic shapes. It worked much
better than the handwriting recognition.

To erase a shape, you simply scribbled it out.

------
sitmaster
Unfortunately it interprets everything as a circuit diagram.

------
ableal
_the system can recall the direction in which the stylus was moving when a
particular stroke was made_

Shooting white-boards or sheets of paper with a phone cam is probably more
convenient than scribbling on a screen, but that requirement ...

